# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا جــديــد برنامج مكافح الفايروسات Defenx AntiVirus Suite

## لهلوبة الشرق

*Defenx AntiVirus Suite*    *شرح البرنامج*   Defenx Security Suite provides full version against viruses, trojans,  spyware or other malware, also AntiSpam and AntiTheft option.                           Defenx will instantly detect any new malware on your phone and makes sure it cannot do any damage.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

